# 120 Gallon Lighting help



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm also thinking about the Finnex ray 2


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

I am in the same spot as you, so I will be watching for answers and will share anything I learn.

My tank is 60" x 30", 18" high- so it is a weird footprint to cover with lights.

I was also leaning towards the Ray 2, but it seems like they have some inconsistency in quality control-- people either love them, or have had nothing but problems with them.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

double up on the finnexs, they are solid. the finnex ray is not as powerful as the planted+ model. Up to you. Maybe one planted+ or two rays? or two planted+?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> So I bought a 120 gallon that is 5 feet long and I don't know how to light it to get good par. I was thinking about getting two 30" Green element evo quads.
> [Ebay Link Removed]
> Are these good leds and will they grow a chain sword carpet?


They are good budget high output lights.. Problem is butting them end to end is a bit problematic due to tight beam angles.. 
Kind of "shadows" the gap..

If one can't get "proper" 60" fixtures as an alternat.. 3 of these would work pretty good ..
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Led-Aqua...9836&wl11=online&wl12=521017744&wl13=&veh=sem

$231/3

You'd probably run the "blue" channel low..


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

I see that Beamworks makes a 60" fixture (and a 72") and they seem shocking low cost-- anyone have any experience with them?

I could buy 2 Beamworks 60" fixture for the price of 1 30" FugeRay Planted + SE, so it is a big difference-- but only if they can grow plants.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

geektom said:


> I see that Beamworks makes a 60" fixture (and a 72") and they seem shocking low cost-- anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> I could buy 2 Beamworks 60" fixture for the price of 1 30" FugeRay Planted + SE, so it is a big difference-- but only if they can grow plants.


did a search for 60" BW b4 posting above.. Found only high K "reef type" lights in 60"..
They will grow plants fine.. just not a "normal" look to the tank (Whatever that really is) 
But stock changes a lot..and a lot of models.. NO 3 row .5w ones though unless you buy many.. 
Which ones?


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

I stand corrected, you are right- the Beamswork LED 1W 6500K does not seem to come in a 60- it does in a 72, though. Weird.

Oh well, back to the drawing board...

Bump: I stand corrected, you are right- the Beamswork LED 1W 6500K does not seem to come in a 60- it does in a 72, though. Weird.

Oh well, back to the drawing board...


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

IntotheWRX said:


> double up on the finnexs, they are solid. the finnex ray is not as powerful as the planted+ model. Up to you. Maybe one planted+ or two rays? or two planted+?


So get two 30" fixtures or a 48" ?


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > So I bought a 120 gallon that is 5 feet long and I don't know how to light it to get good par. I was thinking about getting two 30" Green element evo quads.
> ...


I was thinking about hanging the led strips so I would remove the legs and put them as close to each other as possible( I won't be using the switches because I use a timer) and I was hoping that would work. Would it spread the whole 18 inches?


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

geektom said:


> I am in the same spot as you, so I will be watching for answers and will share anything I learn.
> 
> My tank is 60" x 30", 18" high- so it is a weird footprint to cover with lights.
> 
> I was also leaning towards the Ray 2, but it seems like they have some inconsistency in quality control-- people either love them, or have had nothing but problems with them.


I'll let you know what I go with so hopefully it helps you.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

This is the tank with a 48" planted plus 24/7 Se. It looks dim to me. It will be sold with my old tank though


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

For my 5 foot 150 I did a 48" Beamswork DHL and a 48" Beamswork FSPEC and not only is it extraordinarily bright... Definitely need pressurized CO2 if I run both at full power for more than a couple hours a day... but the color is fantastic. It was a little yellow with just the DHL, but the FSPEC is very "cool" I really could not be happier. And it was like $125 shipped for BOTH. Clownplanted did a PAR comparison for them. I don't think there is anything close at that price point.
Id snap a pic, but photobucket charges now


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

The Dude1 said:


> For my 5 foot 150 I did a 48" Beamswork DHL and a 48" Beamswork FSPEC and not only is it extraordinarily bright... Definitely need pressurized CO2 if I run both at full power for more than a couple hours a day... but the color is fantastic. It was a little yellow with just the DHL, but the FSPEC is very "cool" I really could not be happier. And it was like $125 shipped for BOTH. Clownplanted did a PAR comparison for them. I don't think there is anything close at that price point.
> Id snap a pic, but photobucket charges now


Are there any dark spots or is the tank completely lit.

Bump:


MasterofCloak said:


> I was thinking about hanging the led strips so I would remove the legs and put them as close to each other as possible( I won't be using the switches because I use a timer) and I was hoping that would work. Would it spread the whole 18 inches?


I was researching using reef lights and turning down the blue lights but I cant find many people that have done this. If anyone could link resources to this I would appreciate this.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

topdogsellars has there 48in SE quad 3watt 6500k beamswork on sale for 98 bucks. its an absolute steal at that price. its a ft short but you can make up for that by raising it up wit there hanging kit for 7 bucks. I have the same size tank as you and just got the light today. really happy with it


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

MasterofCloak said:


> Are there any dark spots or is the tank completely lit.
> 
> Bump:
> I was researching using reef lights and turning down the blue lights but I cant find many people that have done this. If anyone could link resources to this I would appreciate this.


I have them staggered. One covers the 4 feet to the left side and the other covers the 4 feet on the right side. They overlap for the 3 feet in the center. There are no dark spots of any kind. As I said it is quite literally too bright for anything but pressurized CO2 with both fixtures on at 100%. A dimmer is easy enough to wire up, but I plan to go pressurized and currently dose a substantial amount of Glut. I have them on together for 5 hours a day and then use only the night lights for the remainder of the day.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> topdogsellars has there 48in SE quad 3watt 6500k beamswork on sale for 98 bucks. its an absolute steal at that price. its a ft short but you can make up for that by raising it up wit there hanging kit for 7 bucks. I have the same size tank as you and just got the light today. really happy with it


Post a picture I would love to see it


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> Post a picture I would love to see it


will do its kinda setup ghetto atm. just got it today thru a couple slats of wood across and using the legs right now. if I get time this weekend going to build a stand to go behind the tank to hang it from.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > Post a picture I would love to see it
> ...


 I just wanted to see the color of the lights and the spread. You can pm me a picture if you'd like


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> I just wanted to see the color of the lights and the spread. You can pm me a picture if you'd like


no prob i'll get it in the morning at work now.. color wise its like the DHL lights 6500k white. my tank has a bit of tannins in it so it will look a bit warmer than that even. right now dead spots are kinda a 30ish degree coan extending from the light. so it sits 2 inches off the rim of the tank. so at water level its covering about a 12x52inch section. but by the time it gets down half way into the tank it covers the whole tank evenly with a nice bit of shimmer. My plan is to run it about 12inches up so there will be more even light toward the top of the tank but not so high it will spill outside the rim of the tank, i'm not running high tech so raising the light will also make the par a bit more reasonable.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

The more I look at these reef lights the more I want them because of the ability to adjust the intensity as well as the full spectrum capabilities. Let me know what you guys think.
Galaxyhydro Led 55x3w Dimmable 165w Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light for Reef Coral & Fish https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00INM0J1M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_mThyzbXG7YJVA
I'm thinking about getting two for my tank.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> The more I look at these reef lights the more I want them because of the ability to adjust the intensity as well as the full spectrum capabilities. Let me know what you guys think.
> Galaxyhydro Led 55x3w Dimmable 165w Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light for Reef Coral & Fish https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00INM0J1M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_mThyzbXG7YJVA
> I'm thinking about getting two for my tank.


I almost did this the white channel on them is perfect for a fresh tank. the blue channel will be wasted. even 10%(lowest possible setting the drivers will support) power on that will kick you over 10k color temp. the downside is not easy to hook a controller to give you sunrise and sunset functionality, which is a big deal for me. real easy to do on beamswork lights. would need 3 for a 5ft tank if you want perfect coverage. so this is 240 dollars which is quite spendy compared to a couple 30in quad evos or a 48in snake eyes like I did.

not wanting to discourage this because it is a great option though. just understand the caveats.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > The more I look at these reef lights the more I want them because of the ability to adjust the intensity as well as the full spectrum capabilities. Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


I've read that people have used one light for 30 wide tanks and it worked fine. Ramping up and down is not a problem for me as I don't mind the lights turning on and off normally (maybe in the future it will). Since I have Amazon prime I think I'll order 2 these and if anything I'll return them because prime has great customer support. I was thinking if I wanted better coverage I would just mount the lights higher because they give off massive par. I was not planning on even turning on the blues lol. And if all fails I'll go for the evos. I need to feed my curiosity now. I'll keep you guys updated. Anymore suggestions will always be appreciated as I am only 2 years experienced.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> I've read that people have used one light for 30 wide tanks and it worked fine. Ramping up and down is not a problem for me as I don't mind the lights turning on and off normally (maybe in the future it will). Since I have Amazon prime I think I'll order 2 these and if anything I'll return them because prime has great customer support. I was thinking if I wanted better coverage I would just mount the lights higher because they give off massive par. I was not planning on even turning on the blues lol. And if all fails I'll go for the evos. I need to feed my curiosity now. I'll keep you guys updated. Anymore suggestions will always be appreciated as I am only 2 years experienced.


one thing to keep in mind on height is I'm not sure if its an issue to you but I hate the look of light spill (light that goes outside your tank. lens on them are 60 degree if I remember right. so the max you can have the light up is about 10 inches before light starts not hitting the tank and "spilling" over onto the floor. if you have coverage issues I would actually recommend sticking with 6 in above the tank and the taking the lenses off a few of the white which will help fill in the coverage holes, without totally giving up the penetrative power of the 60 degree lenses.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/wCIdnZm.jpg
This is the 150 with both fixtures on


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm really happy with my lights from SBreeflight. The planted freshwater lights are very good, and can easily push the PAR you need.

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

jellopuddinpop said:


> I'm really happy with my lights from SBreeflight. The planted freshwater lights are very good, and can easily push the PAR you need.
> 
> https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


Yikes.. the 32" model which would leave more than a foot on either side without light is $300! Maybe if you could raise it up substantially and had only a 48" tank, but for a 60" you could definitely not get adequate coverage with that light... 
They are nice though


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Get 2 16"ers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jellopuddinpop said:


> Get 2 16"ers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm gonna research more on these. 260 doesn't sound too bad for specialized lights but I just wanna make sure it's an investment I'll be okay with. I would love to see what your tank looks like.


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

MasterofCloak said:


> I'm gonna research more on these. 260 doesn't sound too bad for specialized lights but I just wanna make sure it's an investment I'll be okay with. I would love to see what your tank looks like.


Photos are in my journal, link in my signature.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

So I was looking at videos about the reef leds and it seems relatively easy to go in and swap leds. I figure if I don't like the spectrum I could just go in and swap out the leds as they cost around 6 dollars for a 10 pack . Lmk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep its pretty easy..There are a few catches.. Need to match the V(f) of the new diodes.. so no reds.
adding different whites or any 3W diodes that run at around 3.4V is fine.

Beamswork LED mod - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Yep its pretty easy..There are a few catches.. Need to match the V(f) of the new diodes.. so no reds.
> adding different whites or any 3W diodes that run at around 3.4V is fine.
> 
> Beamswork LED mod - Reef Central Online Community


 would I be able to add more refs on the full spectrum channel?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> would I be able to add more refs on the full spectrum channel?


Sorry though you were talking about Beamswork mods (constant voltage)..
Black box Chines reef light use constant current drivers..

One possible catch is the min. voltage per string..Too many reds and cum. V(f) goes below the driver voltage rating..


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

Have you thought of using t5-ho instead of led? I know the trend is led but for the cost efficient I think t5 is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to see the color of the lights and the spread. You can pm me a picture if you'd like
> ...


Still hoping for a picture.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> Still hoping for a picture.



tank is a mess. I just moved so needed to get it running but haven't had time to properly scape it and set it up nicely. will be building a stand to hang the light from soon. the sword had been languishing under a 25 watt current light for 2 months so is sad. kinda embarassed of the pic.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > Still hoping for a picture.
> ...


Is it that yellow irl?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

no...photos are horrible for figuring out things like color temp since cameras can choose what white is. in this case water has a ton of tannins in it. walls are a bit off white toards the warm side of teh spectrum. and my ambient lighting is daylight at well so the whitebalance is biased in that direction.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> no...photos are horrible for figuring out things like color temp since cameras can choose what white is. in this case water has a ton of tannins in it. walls are a bit off white toards the warm side of teh spectrum. and my ambient lighting is daylight at well so the whitebalance is biased in that direction.



If it looks like this I'll be pleased


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> no...photos are horrible for figuring out things like color temp since cameras can choose what white is. in this case water has a ton of tannins in it. walls are a bit off white toards the warm side of teh spectrum. and my ambient lighting is daylight at well so the whitebalance is biased in that direction.


Does the color look similar to this?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> Does the color look similar to this?


thats a marine light. so no. 10k leds matched with atincs.

the freshwater lights are all 6500k, which is more natural


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> Does the color look similar to this?


produces horrible reds and really poor CRI..
you want that tone.. Go MH.............better color rendering.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> MasterofCloak said:
> 
> 
> > Does the color look similar to this?
> ...


Are you sure because it says that this is the plant light?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> Are you sure because it says that this is the plant light?


yup cory ordered a marine light when he did that test. I really like his videos but his light reviews of Beamswork stuff has always been flawed. never orders the lights that run on here recommend to everyone. look at the ebay ads if you don't beleave me. all the freshwater ones have no blue leds. in the evo line. and leds are 6500k. the fowlr/reef lights have blue leds + the whites are 10k. just wouldn't look right in a fresh tank.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

I like the look of the 10000k leds and there is a fixture that is 60" long so I wouldn't need two. I'm gonna research more about 10000k on plant d Aquariums. Lmk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> Are you sure because it says that this is the plant light?


Any light is a "plant light".. Chinese have a tendency to stretch the truth a bit.............


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

plug the light ratio into spectra.1023world.net will give you a good idea of the light color you would be looking at. i'm guessing it will be so blue it will be 20k plus though with the blues factored in.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

So this is what I have decided. Since the reef leds need to be hung and now I am no longer allowed to hang them I can buy them so they are out of the picture. The ray II are far to expensive because I would need four of them to achieve the spread I want and that would cost $400. That leaves us with the evo 6500k leds. What I'm planning on doing is getting two 30" models and I believe that the switches are on the same end as the power cord so both fixture will have the legs removed from one end and connected together essentially making a 60" fixture with a switch on each end. Overtime based on how I like the color I may add 3w full spectrum diodes or take the easy route and add rgb strips. I also want to be able to dim the lights as I need to prevent algae while a better co2 system is acquired. Will the dimmer attached to this post work with it? Will the two lights give even spread to the tank which is 18" wide? How necessary is co2 with these lights? And Will I be able to grow basically anything?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Funny story. I had not ordered the Quad Evos because I didn't get my paycheck. Was planning on ordering today but the price is now 130 per light so rip. Lol now I need to find a different solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> Funny story. I had not ordered the Quad Evos because I didn't get my paycheck. Was planning on ordering today but the price is now 130 per light so rip. Lol now I need to find a different solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is one duo left for $99............111148135708

Between the tank size and the 60".. Not easy to light it on the cheap..


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about chihiros leds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> Does anyone know anything about chihiros leds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1112802-[review]-series-chihiros-led-affordable.html

not that affordable for large tanks..
Say 3 501's for 150cm 
https://www.amazon.com/Chihiros-Aquatic-Aquarium-30-60cm-A501-Plus/dp/B01N4FLHAD

$227.70..

Check out "black box" LEDs on eek bay..
Should be able to get 2 for under $200 total..


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1112802-[review]-series-chihiros-led-affordable.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking of 3 of these









I can't hang the black box leds... I'd love to hear another suggestion on how to mount them other than conduit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Didn't read through the thread, but why can't you hang them?


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Didn't read through the thread, but why can't you hang them?




Family won't allow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

With the Chihiros, they do have wire legs that can hold them up quite high and it's like a $5 addon.

Avoid using the M series though - those are focused on Marine, and the color probably won't be to your looking. You are looking at the A501 (without the M) 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't think 2 30inch chihiros would be enough for any serious amount of planting. I could be wrong though. 


you could always make some kind of light stand to hang the chinese black box lights from. 

120 is a hard tank to light cheaply. its why I jumped when I saw the beamswork lights go on sale I was budgeting 300 bucks to DIY a light for the tank. kinda a rough guide when your looking at lights. if your not somewhere around 100+ watts of LED power your going to be pretty weak in par to grow plants. I know its not a perfect way to measure but i've found 1watt a gallon for led is a pretty good ballpark to go on to get good growth. also being as deep of a tank as a 120 is your prolly going to need a light with lenses or more power than that anyway. 

before I bought my Beamswork I was going to try a cheap light to test a theory. basically was going to take 9 50cm rigid led strips rated at 11 watts each. 6 5050 RGB rigid strips and 6 5630 hydroponics Red/blue lights (6 red 1 blue) mounted on a 5ftx4in peace of aluminum routed thru a TC420 led controller was going to be a bit over a hundred all set and done.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Kampo said:


> I don't think 2 30inch chihiros would be enough for any serious amount of planting. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At 12 inches the chihiros gives off 130 par and my substrate is 22 inches from the surface so I think par would be okay. I'm more concerned with the spread over 18 inches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

What beamswork leds would be the best for this tank aside from the evo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> What beamswork leds would be the best for this tank aside from the evo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07I8/ref=psdc_2975458011_t2_B019YXYNSI?th=1

2 TO 4 of these would work.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07I8/ref=psdc_2975458011_t2_B019YXYNSI?th=1
> 
> 2 TO 4 of these would work.




I was thinking two of these Beamswork LED 1W 6500K HI Lumen Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant (DHL 30 6500K) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFGKMT6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_kspGzbF44HG28

And one of this Beamswork EA Timer FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Freshwwater Plant Extendable (150cm - 60") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019YXYNXS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_1spGzbG42R8QB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

For a 120, I have a better solution. 








This is a fixture a friend of mine built. Obviously he dropped a ton of money, you could easily use a cheaper heatsink and drop some of the extra LEDs. Our fish club has a Apogee 501, so we used it to test par, and it is insane. A foot out from the center at ~24" had 300 PAR at full brightness. It could easily light a 120 if hung in the center. The COB is what you should pay attention to, it has a nice spectrum, and with the proper controller, you can control red white and blue to get the exact rendition that you want.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

sohankpatel said:


> For a 120, I have a better solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm in high school so I don't have 500 to drop but that seems like an awesome build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Wouldnt there be a dark spot in the middle of the tank with two 30" fixtures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> I'm in high school so I don't have 500 to drop but that seems like an awesome build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, A high schooler without money, I was just using it as an example, you could easily build a quality light for 150 to 300


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> Wouldnt there be a dark spot in the middle of the tank with two 30" fixtures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is always a possibility.. though often times it's there but not really "seen"...


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

MasterofCloak said:


> At 12 inches the chihiros gives off 130 par and my substrate is 22 inches from the surface so I think par would be okay. I'm more concerned with the spread over 18 inches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the par doesn't fall off linear. at 22inches 120 degree spread the light has spread to cover 337% more surface area than at 12 inches reducing the energy that makes it to each individual spot on the substrate by that amount at least (its not as simple as that there are more variables including losses to the water itself that will make it worse. best case scenario your looking at 30ish par.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Would two 30" beamswork dhl give me a decent amount of par? Enough to grow a chain sword carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

I just ordered two Beamswork DA FSPEC. Let's see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Got them in today. The light has a purple hue to it but that's not the problem. The light is 31 inches in length rather than 30" so there is an inch overhang on each side of the tank which is upsetting but for the price you can complain. The light is pretty bright. Let's see how plant growth changes over time. 

Finnex planted plus 24/7 SE 48":












Beamswork DA FSPEC 30"(2):











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you can cut the "purple" w 2 DHL's..


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

I would but they don't have the same fixture housing so it would bother me. A lot. I like the look of the leds as of now. In the future I may add two more because I'm gonna go get co2 equipment soon and may need more light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MasterofCloak said:


> I would but they don't have the same fixture housing so it would bother me. A lot. I like the look of the leds as of now. In the future I may add two more because I'm gonna go get co2 equipment soon and may need more light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a 1/2W "mate" to the fspec look..
Or, since you got a good start. some of the smaller matching ones..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4PDQQ4/ref=twister_B01G4PDQPA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

At one time they did make them w/ all 6500k emitters..

availability and styles depend on what boat came in..


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> There is a 1/2W "mate" to the fspec look..
> Or, since you got a good start. some of the smaller matching ones..
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4PDQQ4/ref=twister_B01G4PDQPA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...




The color is starting to grow on me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/588177-xmas_one-90-gallon-250-watt-halogen.html


----------

